# Pig populations in Michigan



## De4dC3ll

Been trying to branch outside of just deer hunting and have gotten into small game this year. But was wondering about pig populations in Michigan. I've read elsewhere that we do have some small populations around the Gratiot area and such. Was wondering from anyone with experience hunting them in state if it's worth pursuing at all. The noted spots aren't far from where I live but I'm mostly wondering if I'll be wasting my time.


----------



## junkman

Not really a huntable population.More incidental than anything.


----------



## Hackman

small population around arenac and gladwin counties the feds and state took care of them pretty good. so good wonder if they used helicopters and thermal scopes at night to eliminate them. certain guys had alot of fun hunting them bragged about it now they probally wished they kept quiet.


----------



## Lumberman

I know more people who say they’ve seen Bigfoot then I know who say they’ve seen wild pigs.


----------



## ART

DNR said we were overrun with them..in danger of a catastrophe....ask them....


----------



## 22 Chuck

Lumberman said:


> I know more people who say they’ve seen Bigfoot then I know who say they’ve seen wild pigs.


Ive had bigfoot on my backyard cam but never a pig.


----------



## d_rek

I'm going to Georgia in a few short hours to hunt them... but Michigan? The only place I could find to hunt them was a ranch.


----------



## TexaMichigander

Trust me, you dont want pigs here. Texas is over run. Tear up the fields and they dont even taste great. Big ol boar is the stinkiest thing you have ever smelled. Fun in another state but I wouldnt want them here.


----------



## TSN71

De4dC3ll said:


> Been trying to branch outside of just deer hunting and have gotten into small game this year. But was wondering about pig populations in Michigan. I've read elsewhere that we do have some small populations around the Gratiot area and such. Was wondering from anyone with experience hunting them in state if it's worth pursuing at all. The noted spots aren't far from where I live but I'm mostly wondering if I'll be wasting my time.


Have friends and family down in the Marion Springs area. A few years back they shot up the pigs pretty good and have not heard much about them since. 
I don't think you would have much luck finding one .


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Boar hogs make great bear bait.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Any pig seen running wild in Michigan should be shot on sight. We don't want them here.


----------



## Nostromo

Luv2hunteup said:


> Boar hogs make great bear bait.


Oh I don't know. They taste pretty terrible. 

Look cool though...


----------



## cedarlkDJ

DecoySlayer said:


> Any pig seen running wild in Michigan should be shot on sight. We don't want them here.


And it's legal too!


----------



## Jon Storm

DecoySlayer said:


> Any pig seen running wild in Michigan should be shot on sight. We don't want them here.


Absolutely correct, kill on site.


----------



## Jon Storm

I have had some good wild pig, lean, tender and tasty. It seems the older the boar is, the harder it is to get it tender and tasty. But that might have to do with breed as well. If I understand correctly our wild pigs are 3 or species interbred.

They are very destructive and difficult to control.


----------



## rwbaker

Go out to any bar on friday night you'll see lots of pigs !


----------



## M.D.Spencer

Fella I work with saw a nice one near Bailey Lake Rd. Outside of Beaverton, Mi. Three days ago. I’m not seeing the near Bentley anymore close to M-61


----------

